# Ayuda con reduccion de voltaje de una bateria



## jomopu (May 31, 2006)

Pues eso tengo una bateria de 12v a 45 amperios y quiero que me baje la intensidad a 12 votios 6 amperios y otro que fuera a 6 voltios 3,9 amperios. Estoy un poco perdido y lo necessito para hacer un proyecto. Me podriais ayudar muchisimas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 31, 2006)

El primer caso 12V/6A ¿no entiendo? solo deseas limitar la corriente?,
¿que pasa si el circuito consume mas de 6A? see corta la tension o la reduce para mantener los 6A.

El de 6V/3,9A, pues un circuito normal de fuente de alimentacion que puede ser:

Lineal, es facil de contruir con un LM317+transistor de potencia 2n3055 y 3 resistencias, pero tendras una estufa para pasar el invierno

P=(12-6)/4A=24W de calor como una CPU de ordenador

Conmutada, mas dificil, pero 90% de rendimiento, casi frio. Esta si que deberas de pedir un poco mas de ayuda.

http://www.epanorama.net/links/psu.html

deberias indicar que tipo de carga tienes por si se puede ajustar mejor a tus necesidades


----------



## jomopu (Jun 1, 2006)

a ver quiero hacer que la bateria del coche para unas herramientas de marqueteria que me consumen 6 voltios y 3,9 amperios peor ahor ala corriente que tengo yo es de 12 voltios 45 amperios porque es una bateria de coche como puedo reducirla a 6 voltios 3,9 amperios soy un poco novato en esto de la electronica algun circuito he echo y me han salido bien. Espero vuestra respuesta gracias


----------



## jomopu (Jun 5, 2006)

Alguien sabe como podria hacerlo es importantisimo porque se necessitan estos 6 voltios


----------



## MaMu (Jun 5, 2006)

jomopu dijo:
			
		

> a ver quiero hacer que la bateria del coche para unas herramientas de marqueteria que me consumen 6 voltios y 3,9 amperios peor ahor ala corriente que tengo yo es de 12 voltios 45 amperios porque es una bateria de coche como puedo reducirla a 6 voltios 3,9 amperios soy un poco novato en esto de la electronica algun circuito he echo y me han salido bien. Espero vuestra respuesta gracias



con un 7806 regulas la tension, y con transistores de potencia adecuas la corriente. A groso modo, haces una fuente de 6V de corriente regulable, donde la alimentacion de la misma, es la bateria del auto.

Saludos.


----------



## jomopu (Jun 6, 2006)

mamu me podrias hacer el esquema porque yo de un esquema se hacerlo pero asin dicho no no he estudiado electronica para ser un experto solo he echo un cursillo de un credito variable y se soldar y entender los esquemas  pero hacer esquemas no. Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 6, 2006)

con la serie 78XX
http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Power/boosti.htm
http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Power/1230psu.htm

 Si no encuentras 7806 metele 2 diodos normales en la patilla del medio
5V+1.2V=6.2V


Mejor este circuito que es una fuente regulable con un lm317
http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Power/lm317.htm

Regula de 1,2V a25V mucho mas robusto
Existen dos versiones uno encapsulado TO220 (como el 7805), o metalico que soporta mas amperios.
Tambien puedes hacer el mismo sistema para tener mas potencia


Debes contar em meterle un disipador, uno de viejo de PC por ejemplo

Si quieres mejor rendimiento te veras obligado a utilizar  una conmutada o un PWM


----------



## jomopu (Jun 7, 2006)

a ver el disipador donde debo colocarlo? porque yo si hago este circuito para conseguir los 6v donde devo colocarlo?

Solo le veo un problema que me da 1 amperio solo!! yo necessito minimo minimo 3,8-3,9 este es el problema necessito que me de 6 v con 3,9 amperios


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2006)

Por partes:

El disipador es para los componentes que se calientes demasiado, o dicho de otra forma si metes el dedo y no lo puedes aguantar mal royo. Un disipador puede ser cuanquier trozo de metal pero eso depende de la potencia a disipar, en las teles es un trozo de chapa, en los ordenadores al estar la calor muy concentrada en un punto es un disipador de alta eficiencia y forzado con un ventilador, este no es tu caso.
Las piezas que se calientan seran los transistores y el circuito regulador . 


El regulador efectivamente solo da un amperio por eso te meti otro link que sale un montaje de 20A.

La resistecia bobinada sera ceramica 5W

Leete por encima los link. 
Te explican que metiendo un transistor y una resistencia supletoria es posible augmentar la potencia de un circuito regulador tipo 7806 o lm317.

El funcionamiento es el siguiente:

Quando la corriente es pequeña sobre la resistencia conectada en emisor base del transistor es inferior a 0.6V y el transistor no actua dando la corriente el integrado.
Quando circula mas corriente la tension sobre la resistencia es mayor de 0.6V y el transistor empieza a conducir ayudando al integrado a dar mas amperior de los que el solo no podia.


El transistor no es un componente critico, puedes elegir el que mejor se te adapte al disipador o disponibilidad como los TIP. Debe aguantar los amperios eso si.


----------



## Ionizador (Abr 25, 2010)

No tendrias que hacerte problema con la corriente, ya que la bateria entregará la corriente que tu herramienta solicite. Por más que tenga 45A, si tu herramienta solicita 6, la bateria le dara 6.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2010)

Fijate las fechas de los posts qeu estás respondiendo Ionizador


----------

